# My Fleet



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY

ANOTHER


----------



## DOOLEY

3


----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY

I Will Take More Pics Today


----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## sharkfin12us

*your fleet*



DOOLEY said:


> I Will Take More Pics Today



nice to see success congradulations


----------



## B.Secord

Very nice, how would you feel about adopting ME???? I'M Toilet trained and ISA Certified!!!


----------



## Mikecutstrees

*wow... very impressive....*

how long have you been in the business? nice setup.


----------



## lxt

Now I feel like im equipment deprived, That is an awesome fleet!! 

LXT...........


----------



## Adkpk

Where did you get the money to buy all that?


----------



## deevo

*Nice*

 Very nice machines, anything you don't have?


----------



## hornett22

*my guess..........*



Adrpk said:


> Where did you get the money to buy all that?



is carbon credits.

good thing you spent them,they seem worthless now.


----------



## Blazin

You've got some sick azz equipment there Brother! Very nice to say the least


----------



## DOOLEY

Crane we just bought. In paint now yellow fenders & yellow stick


----------



## DOOLEY

I have 50 trees like this I sell and move with my 90


----------



## DOOLEY

Here is a skid we have new bobcat 330


----------



## DOOLEY

Adrpk said:


> Where did you get the money to buy all that?



I have worked my a-- off for 25 yrs


----------



## DOOLEY

2 more loaders with plows


----------



## reachtreeservi

WADE   DOOLEY

MAN, looks like you really, I mean really, got it going on !!!!!!


----------



## DOOLEY

Thanks


----------



## Dadatwins

You have better looking and more functional equipment than the city I work for. Good for you.


----------



## DOOLEY

mini skidstear


----------



## pacman

*wow*

You are the man !


----------



## DOOLEY

I know what it is like to not have the right tools and training,I really want to provide my crew with both. And a good livable wage  In return I have great employee retention..


----------



## DOOLEY

My new crane i painted it last week will finnish next week and letter it


----------



## sloth9669

*?*

Is there anything you dont do for money....wow... nice gear


----------



## DOOLEY

not yet


----------



## BostonBull

Nice boom truck, what size is it, a 20T?


----------



## ASEMASTER

*nice stuff*

it's better than the stuff the city I work for has , I want to move to Montana do you need a iatn certified mechanic to keep that stuff polished.


----------



## DOOLEY

BostonBull said:


> Nice boom truck, what size is it, a 20T?



its a 15 ton 61ft main 20/20 jib 101 total


----------



## diltree

Looks like a sweet operation......no doubt there are two things in abundance in Montana: snow and trees. Looks like your in the right business Mr. Dooley.....


----------



## DOOLEY

diltree said:


> Looks like a sweet operation......no doubt there are two things in abundance in Montana: snow and trees. Looks like your in the right business Mr. Dooley.....



Hi thanks for your comment, I love your web site    I am in the process of building mine would like to use yours as a example of the quality im looking for. My web guy just cant seem to get what I want .Did I mention I think your site is the greatest I have ever seen


----------



## chucknduck

Wow! that is a lot of equipment. Do you have very many employees to operate all that stuff?


----------



## diltree

DOOLEY said:


> Hi thanks for your comment, I love your web site    I am in the process of building mine would like to use yours as a example of the quality im looking for. My web guy just cant seem to get what I want .Did I mention I think your site is the greatest I have ever seen




Thanks wade, and good luck with your new crane service!


----------



## DOOLEY

chucknduck said:


> Wow! that is a lot of equipment. Do you have very many employees to operate all that stuff?



Time management is everything :bang:


----------



## reachtreeservi

Dooley, I'll say it again...
YOU ARE THE MAN!


----------



## DOOLEY

2 of our toolcats


----------



## BostonBull

DOOLEY said:


> 2 of our toolcats



I run our 5600 Toolcat we have. They are unstoppable and everyone who deos snow removal should have at least one! Thats a nice pair of toolcats......


----------



## chucknduck

How do you find enough work for all that in a relatively small town like bozeman? Do you guys travel alot?


----------



## DOOLEY

Dont work it all. Some sits alot. Im a equipment hog :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## DOOLEY

we travel about a 100 mile radius  Wish we could just stay here ? cant with our town only having 30.000 people


----------



## JTinaTree

*Wow!!!*

You have either won the lottery, or have alot of payments?? I wish I had some of that stuff.. I guess nobody muscles wood into a dump trailer like me anymore...


----------



## DOOLEY

JTinaTree said:


> You have either won the lottery, or have alot of payments?? I wish I had some of that stuff.. I guess nobody muscles wood into a dump trailer like me anymore...



neither one :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2dogs

Dang!


----------



## MS TreeMonkey

*Shazaaam!!*

Man, Dooley, you've been blessed with a great work ethic and good business sense (i'm still learning the business end of it). Dave Ramsey would be proud of you - No Debt!!!! I don't have any either, but my "fleet" is just a little smaller than yours!!:biggrinbounce2: Nice equipment!!!


----------



## lxt

Really all that Nice Equip. & no debt??? I am baffled.....are you a Mob Boss? how is that possible? your insurance payments alone would kill a little guy like me!!

That is truely impressive, Godbless You!!!


LXT..............


----------



## DOOLEY

work--save work--save work--save then spend it all on equipment that you can use to help you work safer/smarter/save more


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Recession proof business; we all strive for that !!!!!!!!


----------



## DOOLEY

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Recession proof business; we all strive for that !!!!!!!!



more than you know  my other hobbi


----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## MS TreeMonkey

*Trd Taxi*

HAHAHAHAHHAA, I love it Dooley, the tag on your F550 Turd Taxi!!!!!
That's a Keeper!!!!!!!!!! Not to mention the name of the business - Little Stinkers!!


----------



## lxt

DOOLEY said:


> work--save work--save work--save then spend it all on equipment that you can use to help you work safer/smarter/save more




Wow I must be doing something wrong in my area! I work-save-bid get underbid by the non insured hacks, work,work,work......then when season has a slow period.......its get underbid,underbid,underbid...then finally work! off n on, are you the only game in town?

Cause even the big companies have debt!! I am just wondering, in my area no-one & I mean No one has an operation like that!!! except for the utility tree companies.

you are truely blessed to have such a nice operation!!


LXT.............


----------



## DOOLEY

Many other guys here. I dont bid cheap. I also dont over charge.I do return every call and try to get every bid no matter how small the job.I think alot of people forget the small jobs add up at the end of the day?I do work 7 days a week .If thats what they want.


----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY




----------



## DOOLEY

some of my toys


----------



## DOOLEY

Booya


----------



## 056 kid

Beautiful cuda!!!


----------



## sILlogger

DOOLEY said:


>



oooowwww........that is purty.......sILlogger likey........:jawdrop: you know....montana wouldln't be that far on on my harley.....need any help...i run saws and equipment

is the cuda a 440 6 packer?? tell me it has a pistol grip?!?!? nothing wrong with the 727 either..

as for the bike...right side drive(Baker 6 speed?) looks like an S&S evo...the downswept pipes look good...but im not a fan of riding around them...i like my Short Shots


----------



## DOOLEY

sILlogger said:


> oooowwww........that is purty.......sILlogger likey........:jawdrop: you know....montana wouldln't be that far on on my harley.....need any help...i run saws and equipment
> 
> is the cuda a 440 6 packer?? tell me it has a pistol grip?!?!? nothing wrong with the 727 either..
> 
> as for the bike...right side drive(Baker 6 speed?) looks like an S&S evo...the downswept pipes look good...but im not a fan of riding around them...i like my Short Shots



440 6 pack in the shed now a 540 6 pack tti trans 702 hp on pump gas  
Bike 124 ss Baker 6 fun fun fun


----------



## sILlogger

my play car is a '97 Z28 convertible...my harley is a 2001 wide glide..still a 88ci until i blow that up(surprised its lasted this lost-i ride hard)

my ole man has a '69 RS/SS Camaro, original 396, muncie 4 speed, hunter green with white hockey stripes and white vinyl top, white houndstooth interior...love that car...just about the only thing it doesn't have is AC and convert..

nice car, bike and equipment


----------



## DOOLEY

sILlogger said:


> my play car is a '97 Z28 convertible...my harley is a 2001 wide glide..still a 88ci until i blow that up(surprised its lasted this lost-i ride hard)
> 
> my ole man has a '69 RS/SS Camaro, original 396, muncie 4 speed, hunter green with white hockey stripes and white vinyl top, white houndstooth interior...love that car...just about the only thing it doesn't have is AC and convert..
> 
> nice car, bike and equipment



I also have a 2007 anniversary street glide a 96 H1 and a 03 vet  Work hard --Play hard


----------



## sILlogger

DOOLEY said:


> I also have a anniversary street glide a 96 H1 and a 03 vet  Work --Play hard



BRAGGER!!! you've worked for it...and you deserve to be proud of it


----------



## DOOLEY

Thanks


----------

